# bluish purply smokey :)



## LC (Feb 24, 2010)

Products used:

*eyes: * 
Studio Stick Concealer nc15 as a base and also my highlight (didn't use a highlight shadow)
Graphology
Midnight Blue
Little Minx
Da Bling
Eye Kohl Blooz
Zoomlash Zoomblack
*Face:*
Face & Body Foundation C2
Mineralized Skin Finish Medium
for Contouring: Emote Blush
for Highlighting: nw15 Studio Fix powder
*Lips*
LipGlass Pencil Neutralzone
LipGlass Underage


----------



## anamybeloved (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow!  Absolutely gorgeous!  I'm gonna have to try this one


----------



## n_c (Feb 24, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## blusherie (Feb 24, 2010)

Very pretty look!!


----------



## shootout (Feb 24, 2010)

Love it!
Gotta try this look.


----------



## AshleyTatton (Feb 24, 2010)

Those are some gorgeous purples, I wish I had more of them to recreate this, I'll try with what I have.


----------



## Soeth23 (Feb 24, 2010)

This is so pretty! One of the best smokey purples I've seen!


----------



## Allybcd (Feb 24, 2010)

This is so so pretty!  I love it!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Feb 24, 2010)

Sooo pretty!!


----------



## blackeneddove (Feb 24, 2010)

This is so gorgeous! And your skins seriously looks amazing, so flawless!


----------



## claralikesguts (Feb 24, 2010)

you are so stunning!! flawless skin and blending!


----------



## tthelwell (Feb 24, 2010)

This is gorg! I love the lips with this too! I just love everything about it!


----------



## January (Feb 24, 2010)

GORGEOUS!!! You have flawless skin... so jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love the colors.. I wish I had Little Minx! It's so pretty


----------



## Hilly (Feb 24, 2010)

Beautiful!!!!! A tut is in order!!!


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 24, 2010)

Purple makes your eyes pop whoa. Love it.


----------



## toxicglitter (Feb 24, 2010)

wow, one of my favorite purple looks ive seen! =)
great job!


----------



## nilla52 (Feb 25, 2010)

Gorgeoussss


----------



## howleekorian (Feb 25, 2010)

You have amazing skin! I am so jealous!


----------



## esperanza0905 (Feb 25, 2010)

girl u're stunning!!!!


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow, your skin = totally FLAWLESS! And that shade of purple makes your eyes pop in the most amazing way. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 25, 2010)

OMG, hottest smokey purple ever! Really want to re-create this


----------



## *Sweet*Cheeks* (Feb 25, 2010)

This look is beautiful!


----------



## *JJ* (Feb 25, 2010)

WOW. gorgeous!!
is little minx that purple eyeshadow? i love it!! from which collection was it?


----------



## amyzon (Feb 25, 2010)

I am sooo freaking in love with this!  Can you give a placement of the shadows so I can try to recreate it?


----------



## bambibrneyes (Feb 25, 2010)

very pretty, ur foundation is so soft and it looks amazing


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 26, 2010)

Another perfect FOTD.  I love it!  You are very talented.  Please post more!!


----------



## paigefiddler (Feb 26, 2010)

looks very nice! your skin looks flawless.


----------



## kryssSOUL (Feb 26, 2010)

sheesh this is amazingly utterly flawless!


----------



## MakeupSexx (Feb 26, 2010)

GORGEOUS!!!!!  AND YOUR SKIN LOOKS LIKE BUTTAH'  Beautiful!


----------



## LC (Feb 27, 2010)

i hope this helps..


----------



## amyzon (Feb 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baci* 

 
_i hope this helps..  lol




_

 

Umm... wrong one!!!  lol  You might wanna go ahead and post this on your other one tho!


----------



## LC (Feb 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amyzon* 

 
_Umm... wrong one!!!  lol  You might wanna go ahead and post this on your other one tho! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
HAHAHAHA omg so sorry! lol i'm an idiot. Ill post this one soon. lol...gosshhhh


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Feb 27, 2010)

absolutely amazing FOTD! your skin and make-up is just flawless I LOVE IT! btw your eyebrows are freakin perfect!


----------



## January (Feb 27, 2010)

Oops, wrong thread!


----------



## LC (Mar 1, 2010)

ok HERE'S the right eyechart lol


----------



## esperanza0905 (Mar 1, 2010)

2words: absolutely perfect!


----------



## MoonGoddess (Mar 2, 2010)

this is beautiful as are all the other FOTD's i've seen of yours!!


----------



## ashpardesi (Mar 2, 2010)

very pretty!


----------



## RedHead172 (Mar 6, 2010)

Pretty love purple!


----------



## littlemissn (Mar 8, 2010)

Omg I love your facial structure! And the makeup looks amazing, gj!


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Mar 8, 2010)

Very pretty; I love your FOTDs


----------



## thekatalyst (Mar 8, 2010)

as usual, very pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! i love your lips in this!


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Mar 8, 2010)

Love it! So perfect!


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Mar 9, 2010)

This is a gorgeous look! I love purples!


----------



## im MAC-tastic (Mar 9, 2010)

this look is my favorite from you so far!


----------



## cocolicouss (Mar 9, 2010)

I love the intensity of this gorgeous


----------



## erynnj (Mar 9, 2010)

i love all your looks so amazing, you are very talented. this is so HOT! i will attempt it! and you're so pretty!


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Mar 9, 2010)

WOW! WOW! WOW!
I HAVE to recreate this, tnx for the eyechart


----------



## shannyn92 (Mar 10, 2010)

beautiful! must try this


----------



## cindiaz (Mar 10, 2010)

Stunning look!


----------



## Lilli-Marleen (Mar 11, 2010)

Great look!


----------



## *JJ* (Mar 13, 2010)

is there a dupe for midnight blue? i'd really like to recreate this look!


----------



## LC (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_is there a dupe for midnight blue? i'd really like to recreate this look!_

 
Cobalt or Atlantic blue are _kind of_ similar, but both are much more vibrant than midnight blue. Either way I'm sure it would work just fine


----------



## Asphyxia (Mar 13, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## BinkysBaby (Mar 13, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 13, 2010)

AMAZING!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You are so beautiful!


----------



## ReveNoir (Mar 13, 2010)

Such big, beautiful eyes, and perfectly flawless skin!  Gorgeous, dear!


----------



## Whitney6195 (Mar 14, 2010)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## brownubian (Mar 14, 2010)

This is gorgeous! The eye placement chart is really helpful too! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CajunFille' (Mar 14, 2010)

This is absolutely gorgeous! Thank you so much for posting this along with the eye chart, it makes it easier to re-create. I agree a tutorial is in order for this one. I love it! Thanks again!


----------



## shannyn92 (Mar 14, 2010)

beautiful!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 15, 2010)

pretty


----------



## beezyfree (Mar 15, 2010)

*Gorgeouss!!! OMG, i LOVE your eyebrows. they look sooooo neat & extremely natural. i almost cant even tell you shaded it in a TAD bit. GREAT JOB on the blend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 15, 2010)

Gorgeous! I'm in love with the lips


----------



## itscamilleyo (Mar 16, 2010)

GORGEOUS! and thanks so much for showing the products you used, thats a great idea! makes finding dupes easier


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 16, 2010)

beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as usual! your blending is amazing!


----------

